# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در 6 VB > ساختن Setup برای پروژه های VB6 >  اضافه نمودن فایل Reg به برنامه ستاپ ساز Smart Install Maker

## nazanin_90

سلام به اساتید عزیز
من برای نصب برنامه هایم از ستاپ ساز Smart Install Maker استفاده می کنم ؛

یکی از فایل های که باید به این ستاپ ساز اضافه شود یک فایل با پسوند Reg است ؛ این فایل در کدام بخش ستاپ ساز باید اضافه شود ؟
با تشکر

----------


## alirezabahrami

> سلام به اساتید عزیز
> من برای نصب برنامه هایم از ستاپ ساز Smart Install Maker استفاده می کنم ؛
> 
> یکی از فایل های که باید به این ستاپ ساز اضافه شود یک فایل با پسوند Reg است ؛ این فایل در کدام بخش ستاپ ساز باید اضافه شود ؟
> با تشکر


سلام!
مراحل 1 تا 3 راطبق تصاویر ضمیمه انجام بده!
موفق باشید

----------

